# Plein Air at my Ranch



## DonH

I studied with some great plein air painters. Here goes my shot at it. This is just after the sun backlights the Cottonwoods on the creek.


----------



## DonH

"Pinyon tree #8". 9 x 12 on Canson colored pastel paper.


----------



## chanda95

Lovely Don. The Cottonwoods is my favorite. You are really coming into your own. Very nice.


----------



## Blunder

I got lost in your painting. 

Flashbacks are desirable. 

Thank you.


----------



## chanda95

Where ya at Don???? Got any new pieces for us?


----------



## DonH

All drawed out, Chanda. Perhaps it will come back.


----------



## chanda95

I sure hope so Don. It has been fun seeing your work and watching you get better and better with each piece.


----------



## PencilMeIn

> It has been fun seeing your work and watching you get better and better with each piece.


....Ditto!


----------

